# UFC 124 Winner Dumped By PD



## MJS (Dec 16, 2010)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...erson-given-choice-to-be-a-fig?urn=mma-296415



> Sean Pierson has had two lifelong dreams come true recently. He won his UFC debut over Matt Riddle, and he was hired by the Toronto Police Department. Unfortunately, his persona as a fighter has prevented him from being a cop.
> Pierson has been dismissed by the Toronto Police. It cited concerns about his one-time nickname of "Pimp Daddy," and the time and effort that Pierson needs to commit to fighting.


 
Sounds kinda drastic if you ask me.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 16, 2010)

MJS said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...erson-given-choice-to-be-a-fig?urn=mma-296415
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds kinda drastic if you ask me.


 
If he is probationary, they can use pretty much any reason.  Not commenting on the "pimp daddy" stuff. 

 I think the department does have a legitimate concern if he is going to be taking time off for training and he also runs the higher likelyhood of getting injured because of it.  I also wonder if they are looking at it from a liability standpoint.  Everytime he uses force people are going to claim it's excessive and try to get money, or people are going to try and assault him so they can say they took on a UFC fighter to prove themselves.

I'm kind of on the fence on this one, I can really see both sides to it.


----------

